# Skiff Camping Tent?



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have an MSR Hubba Hubba I’ve been very happy with. I think it maybe a bit small for what you’re asking but I believe any MSR tent will work well. Most of my last trips I’ve slept in my Kammock with a big net though.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I’ve used several Eureka tents and a Mountain Hardware with great success in the past. The mountain Hardware is a small two man and I use it for chickee camping along with an exped self inflating mat. It’s almost 10 years old and still going strong. It also packs down to the size of a nalgeen bottle and fits great in a kayak. 

I used a eureka sunriver 3 for a few years that held up great in some terrible weather, but wasn’t big enough to accommodate a cot. So, Last winter I purchased a eureka suite dream 4 to specifically use with a cot. Held up well to a pretty bad cold front last winter where several other tents in our party had failures (REÍ grand huts). Although, it really wouldn’t fit on a chickee as it’s quite a large footprint. I don’t really like the set up of the doors, but it breathes well and has also done really well on really humid nights as well as in rain. My smaller Sunriver3 breathes almost too well as it gets cold in weather under 50° or so. Zero problems with bugs in any of the three tents. 

The longevity and quality of the mountain hardware is impressive but you’re gonna pay for it! I bought both eureka tents as demo on their clearance site. 

http://www.eurekacampingctr.com/eureka/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=3068


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Email this guide. The last time that I spoke to him he had a patent and was building skiff tents that were made to have a universal fit for most skiffs. I am not sure where he is with it, but last year he had several built. 

[email protected]


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

IRLyRiser said:


> I have an MSR Hubba Hubba I’ve been very happy with. I think it maybe a bit small for what you’re asking but I believe any MSR tent will work well. Most of my last trips I’ve slept in my Kammock with a big net though.


I really like my Hubba Hubba as well. It can even be set up in the cockpit on my Egret if no land available. .


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Check out Sierra Trading Post https://www.sierra.com/tents~d~228/


----------



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

Following...


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

North face/kelty/bass pro brand. Honsetly any netted dome tent with a full rain fly, especially if youre under a chikee because you have 360 degree ventilation with the rain fly off. Really like my Northface.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

manny2376 said:


> I’ve used several Eureka tents and a Mountain Hardware with great success in the past. The mountain Hardware is a small two man and I use it for chickee camping along with an exped self inflating mat. It’s almost 10 years old and still going strong. It also packs down to the size of a nalgeen bottle and fits great in a kayak.
> 
> I used a eureka sunriver 3 for a few years that held up great in some terrible weather, but wasn’t big enough to accommodate a cot. So, Last winter I purchased a eureka suite dream 4 to specifically use with a cot. Held up well to a pretty bad cold front last winter where several other tents in our party had failures (REÍ grand huts). Although, it really wouldn’t fit on a chickee as it’s quite a large footprint. I don’t really like the set up of the doors, but it breathes well and has also done really well on really humid nights as well as in rain. My smaller Sunriver3 breathes almost too well as it gets cold in weather under 50° or so. Zero problems with bugs in any of the three tents.
> 
> ...


Interesting -- I've got a Eureka too (I believe it's actually the Sunriver 3), and I've had 2 cots in it. No room for much else, but we were at a camp site so most of our stuff stayed in the truck or boat. Even made some goofy contraption to hang a box fan from the roof, since it was hot and calm and the bugs would bite you if you accidentally touched the mesh.

So far it's been a great tent for the money -- my focus was on keeping dry rather than dealing with the wind, but I think most dome tents do pretty well against the wind.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I love the hammock/bug net combo for chickee camping and outdoors in the dry season. I have a tarp and a hilleberg nallo 2 which is a bombproof palace for one but it’s not free standing so it wouldn’t work on a chickee.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

bryson said:


> Interesting -- I've got a Eureka too (I believe it's actually the Sunriver 3), and I've had 2 cots in it. No room for much else, but we were at a camp site so most of our stuff stayed in the truck or boat. Even made some goofy contraption to hang a box fan from the roof, since it was hot and calm and the bugs would bite you if you accidentally touched the mesh.
> 
> So far it's been a great tent for the money -- my focus was on keeping dry rather than dealing with the wind, but I think most dome tents do pretty well against the wind.


I’ve stuffed a queen sized air mattress into my sun river! It’s crazy how underrated that little tent is. That was the main reason I stayed with Eureka when I upgraded. I have to admit, going slightly bigger along with a cot has really improved the camping experience. No more getting dressed while laying on my back or on my knees. Also, the larger tent handles the heat better it seems. All good stuff!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I use the Black Diamond Mesa tent that i've had for a decade for my kayak camping. It provides a comfortable amount of space and holds up good in the wind when staked out properly. It was a top of the line tent back in it's day, and is still sold, but other companies have more modern iterations with better materials. However, if you can find a good deal on one, it should suit you well. The modern equivalent would be something like the Big Agnes Copper Spur HV, which is around $500.. You should be able to find the BD Mesa readily around $300 these days, just know you are buying old technology. I would stay away from a flat sided cabin style tent if you are anticipating high winds. I would also make sure to buy a freestanding tent, and one you can lift up an shake the sand out of.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Eureka fan here as well, but the older style Eureka Sunrise. Dry, very well ventilated, not sure about no see ums as I am never in there at dawn or dusk. Can tell you though mosquitoes cannot get in!!
I have a 6 person, 9'x9' and it has a 6'5" height so I can stand up and get dressed. I only camp in ENP and it works perfectly. The key to it holding up in wind are the stakes you use.
When we camp on the beach get sand stakes. They are wide! For Flamingo campground you want heavy metal stakes and for ground sites in the back country you want the plastic yellow ones.
If I was shopping around today, I would look at Eureka's Copper Canyon or the Jade Canyon would be at the top of my list.
Lastly, get a ground cloth that is exactly the same dimensions as your tent. In this case bigger is not better. And for easy clean up put another tarp or floor saver inside as a floor.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So this is kinda interesting to me. I was hoping to camp on a chickee this winter, but the tent I have is for 6 people and maybe 9x9.
Does anyone have pics of their gear set up on a chickee? How big and tall are the platforms really? Better to have a hammock maybe?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

The platforms are 10′ x 12′. 

Not my pictures, from the web. Bugs will still get you in a hammock even in the winter and you might wake up wet from the dew.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

firecat1981 said:


> So this is kinda interesting to me. I was hoping to camp on a chickee this winter, but the tent I have is for 6 people and maybe 9x9.
> Does anyone have pics of their gear set up on a chickee? How big and tall are the platforms really? Better to have a hammock maybe?


I remember years ago one of our friends was all hyped on his new ENO hammock and insisted on using it on our first night. He woke up in the morning wet from the dew and covered in dead bugs. Needless to say, it was a one and done for him. 

One of the tricks on the chickees is how to secure your tent. I’ve used deck stakes in the past and have also relied on just the weight of my gear in the tent. I have had my tent blow off one time, but that was my fault since it was empty and not secured on a windy morning as we were packing up. You can buy deck stakes on amazon for like $10.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I’ve got some research to do.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

I have a Marmot three man and it’s very well made and built to last. I’ve had Bass Pro throw away’s that aren’t bad for the money but side by side comparison will show the difference in quality. I’ve had good luck with Kelty gear too. 
The higher dollar gear is stronger but lighter and easier to assemble. When backpacking, it makes a huge difference (vs car camping). Minimalist camping is along the same lines as skiff fishing, less is sometimes more.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a North Face. I spent some coin on it, but I'll have it for lifetime. I treated it with permethrin--a couple of coats. I leaned a hard lesson with a cheaper tent several years ago. We put it up on the Chickee after a day of fishing only to find the zipper was broken. So we had a tent full of mosquitoes all night. The second night, we debated staying again but left after dinner! Here's a link with more information.. 

http://www.camping-tent-reviews.com/north-face-mountain-25-tent.html


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Another vote for the MSR Hubba.. best tent ever in my opinion


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So is it best to have 2-3 small single person tents set up. Or a larger 6-8 man tent? Looks like the chickee has a tall enough roof for either. Do the cheaper tents have any effectiveness against the no-see-ums?


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Also, since you don't need a super light weight backpacking tent.. I would go with something a little more heavy and durable, which will likely save you a few hundred dollars over the UL tents, and be better fit for what you're trying to do. I really do want to stress that you want something that can handle wind. I've had bad clusters of storms pop up on me over night with strong gusts of winds coming straight off the water that really tested my gear and setup--a strong dome tent is ideal IMO.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

In terms of standing up to wind, the less expensive options just because they are heavier and a seemingly more robust material does not mean they will be more durable in strong winds. Think of the skiff market. Chittum skiffs which in my opinion are the most well built boats by a long shot are also the lightest (don't quote me on the exact numbers). It's just a simple matter of material quality. The high quality pricier tents are gonna be made with far better materials and thus will withstand wind and water better, last longer, etc. Curse once when you buy it.. not every time you use it


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

georgiadrifter said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I’ve got some research to do.


One other thing, you are only allowed one night on a chickee!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

dlpanadero said:


> In terms of standing up to wind, the less expensive options just because they are heavier and a seemingly more robust material does not mean they will be more durable in strong winds. Think of the skiff market. Chittum skiffs which in my opinion are the most well built boats by a long shot are also the lightest (don't quote me on the exact numbers). It's just a simple matter of material quality. The high quality pricier tents are gonna be made with far better materials and thus will withstand wind and water better, last longer, etc. Curse once when you buy it.. not every time you use it


To be clear, I wasn't suggesting getting a cheap heavy tent. I was saying don't get a UL tent that sacrifices significant durability in the name of shedding a few ounces. I would be sure to get something with a strong pole system and rain fly that can withstand wind and driving rain.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

TravHale said:


> To be clear, I wasn't suggesting getting a cheap heavy tent. I was saying don't get a UL tent that sacrifices significant durability in the name of shedding a few ounces. I would be sure to get something with a strong pole system and rain fly that can withstand wind and driving rain.


Ahh I gotcha  And yes totally agree there's no need for the flimsy "UL" stuff


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Why is it you guys prefer the tents that are all closed up? 
Northface, Marmot, etc. Would you want screen windows to get air in at night and help get the human gas out.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> Why is it you guys prefer the tents that are all closed up?
> Northface, Marmot, etc. Would you want screen windows to get air in at night and help get the human gas out.


 They are only closed up with the rain fly attached and zipped up, otherwise, they are mostly mesh--my earlier post with photo. But yes.. ventilation is key.. and setting your tent up to take advantage of the breeze is a good idea. But in all honesty, camping in the summer it pretty miserable between the heat and the bugs, so i just embrace the suck.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> So is it best to have 2-3 small single person tents set up. Or a larger 6-8 man tent? Looks like the chickee has a tall enough roof for either. Do the cheaper tents have any effectiveness against the no-see-ums?


If there are insects, I'd want to be in charge of my own destiny. Three people in a tent means three people opening and closing the zipper at probably different times and hence a better chance of letting said insects in to torture me all night.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

One major difference in cheap tents vs. the higher end stuff is the use of no-seeum mesh. The bug net on my hammock system is the same and I’ve spent multiple weeks sleeping outside in south Florida to include Flamingo and the chickees with no problems. The only time I remember getting bit was when I fell asleep in a way that the bug netting and the hammock were stretched tight against my bare shoulder blade and the mosquitoes bit me through both layers of material in the one spot they could reach. 

While you don’t need UL backpacking gear, you do want a tent system that can withstand the 30-40mph winds a nasty storm can kick up. I spent a night in a Coleman tent that got folded up by a storm as a kid... Learned not to skimp on gear from that point forward.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Sublime said:


> If there are insects, I'd want to be in charge of my own destiny. Three people in a tent means three people opening and closing the zipper at probably different times and hence a better chance of letting said insects in to torture me all night.


THIS IS GREAT ADVICE! I went camping on the Neches river as part of a boy scout camp out. It was a back to school/water skiing trip. I was "rooming" with a good friend of mine. Some time after dinner, about sundown, he went to the tent for something. It wasn't till hours when we went back to the tent to sleep that we found he had forgotten to close the tent up! We had hundreds of mosquitos in our tent. Here's the fun part. I only had one sleeping bag. It's a below zero bag but during the summer camping trips, I'd still bring the bag and a very light blanket and would sleep on top of the bag for extra support. Well imagine being in Southeast TX, on a river, in August. I'm stuck inside a below zero bag and have just my nose poking out of the bag. My friend ended up leaving me and sleeping in his dads tent!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Big Agnes:

Frying Pan SL2
Decent sized 2 man, easy assembly, or too technical 

Fly Creek UL2, older, compact technical 2 man 

I prefer one of these per person unless I’m w/ my lady... if she ever comes along...


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

BA makes really good stuff! 

@Stevie you gotta think “glamping” for the wife. 10x10’ shelters, gravity chairs around the fire, 6 person tent, camp chef stove, etc... that’s what my friends and I resorted to in order to get the wives out on our yearly “couples trip”. It also takes 2 bay boats to haul all that crap out there, lol! 

Aren’t wives fun?


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Les_Lammers said:


> Check out Sierra Trading Post https://www.sierra.com/tents~d~228/


Sierra's inventory is ever changing. The best time to buy a tent there is in the winter. Prices are lower.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

manny2376 said:


> I remember years ago one of our friends was all hyped on his new ENO hammock and insisted on using it on our first night. He woke up in the morning wet from the dew and covered in dead bugs. Needless to say, it was a one and done for him.


 - I can relate, passed out one time on the beach in my sleeping bag--didn't even make it to the tent. Needless to say--not fun waking up in the middle of the night from a stupor wet and frozen!
We always put the rain fly on the tent at night. That keeps the dew out. Also, any 10X10' or below will work on the chickees. I have had the Coleman/Bass Pro cheapies (never an issue--just be diligent about maintaining the zippers) to the NorthFaces--for the Park we like to camp for comfort. We load the boat up on the way out. Honestly, the Coleman's are fine if you don't camp that often. Easy, quick set up...We bring plenty of bungees/camo rope for the chickee to tie the tent down -- always works and we have had some major storms blow thru over the years...
Also, mosquito coils and ThermCells around the perimeter go a long way!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Miragein said:


> - I can relate, passed out one time on the beach in my sleeping bag--didn't even make it to the tent. Needless to say--not fun waking up in the middle of the night from a stupor wet and frozen!
> We always put the rain fly on the tent at night. That keeps the dew out. Also, any 10X10' or below will work on the chickees. I have had the Coleman/Bass Pro cheapies (never an issue--just be diligent about maintaining the zippers) to the NorthFaces--for the Park we like to camp for comfort. We load the boat up on the way out. Honestly, the Coleman's are fine if you don't camp that often. Easy, quick set up...We bring plenty of bungees/camo rope for the chickee to tie the tent down -- always works and we have had some major storms blow thru over the years...
> Also, mosquito coils and ThermCells around the perimeter go a long way!


Coleman cheapies can totally work on a chickee. Just need to make sure it’s no see um mesh as some of their stuff doesn’t use it. Run some guy lines to the posts and bobs your uncle. I wouldn’t run them in the beaches, but under a chickee sure. I’ve gone from super minimal kayak camping with jet boil, to a 9x9’ tent, a cot and full blown camp chef stove with a flat top. Last year we even brought a smoker.... kinda embarrassing, but it’s so much more comfortable.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent stuff.....I really appreciate all the input. Hopefully other folks picked up a tip or three as well.


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey you should checkout my post i think youll like it!


----------



## SRP (Aug 17, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m looking for a well-made tent for skiff camping ENP(chickees and beach), 10K Islands, FL Keys, etc.
> 
> Those of you that have done this.....can you recommend a quality tent. I don’t mind spending the cheese for quality. As you know the tent must have the following qualities:
> 
> ...





georgiadrifter said:


> I’m looking for a well-made tent for skiff camping ENP(chickees and beach), 10K Islands, FL Keys, etc.
> 
> Those of you that have done this.....can you recommend a quality tent. I don’t mind spending the cheese for quality. As you know the tent must have the following qualities:
> 
> ...


----------



## SRP (Aug 17, 2018)

Have you considered hammock camping? I have a Hennessy and it works for me. Ultra lightweight, comfortable, and no more sleeping on the ground. You do need a couple of trees about 15’ apart.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

SRP said:


> Have you considered hammock camping? I have a Hennessy and it works for me. Ultra lightweight, comfortable, and no more sleeping on the ground. You do need a couple of trees about 15’ apart.


See above responses, lol.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Hammock. You’ll never sleep on the ground again. 

I like Warbonnet and Henessey. You’ll thank me for it. Your wife will hate me for it. You’ll be sleeping in it as much as possible.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

SRP said:


> Have you considered hammock camping? I have a Hennessy and it works for me. Ultra lightweight, comfortable, and no more sleeping on the ground. You do need a couple of trees about 15’ apart.


I have friends that hammock camp....and they swear by them...but I prefer to sleep on my side. Still...it’s an option.


----------



## JakeM (Dec 4, 2018)

Check out Big Agnes


----------



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been camping in the Glades for years in a Jacks-R-Better Bear Mountain Hammock. Zero bug problems. It has a pocket for a air mattress, is very comfortable, and I can sleep on my side. I built stands to allow setting it up on a beach without trees. Hard to go back to ground sleeping after spending a few nights in a proper hammock setup.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I’ve been really happy with my Kelty two man tent (10yrs old) 
Another tip for beach camping I found is to buy the cork screw type stakes.i got mine at Walmart 
The regular ones do not hold well and I’ve had them get pulled out from wind 
Also another great investment is one of those tennis racket style bug zappers Because the mosquitos will get in you tent no matter what


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> I have friends that hammock camp....and they swear by them...but I prefer to sleep on my side. Still...it’s an option.



I am a side sleeper. Hammock is where it’s at. Do a search on the subject. There are a lot of choices out there.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

c_ronius said:


> I have been camping in the Glades for years in a Jacks-R-Better Bear Mountain Hammock. Zero bug problems. It has a pocket for a air mattress, is very comfortable, and I can sleep on my side. I built stands to allow setting it up on a beach without trees. Hard to go back to ground sleeping after spending a few nights in a proper hammock setup.


Would you post pics of your stands for suspending the hammock? No trees in most Texas beach or island camping.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I do a lot of chickee camping, particularly in the summer and fall. Huge thing to think about is the gap size of the mesh. Many tents that claim to have no-see-um proof mesh are actually not no-see-um proof, and that is from personal experience. Unfortunately it has been trial and error for me, and I have settled on the IPS from kamprite. They also make the cot tents if you want to get off the ground. These are confirmed no see Um proof, have a good rain fly, super light and compact, and only costs $100. 

http://kamprite.com/shop/tents/kamp-rite-insect-protection-system-ips/


----------



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> Would you post pics of your stands for suspending the hammock? No trees in most Texas beach or island camping.











Super simple. 2X2 legs, with small plywood feet. 2 eyes on each stand. Inside eye for the hammock, outside eye for a rachet strap. Other end of strap attached to a small log and BURIED at least 2 ft deep. Strong enough for my 220 lb azz rockin in the wind no problem.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well boys, I'm reviving this subject just as an update of sorts.

We didn't camp this winter, or last, again due to various issues. However we are going to Marco Island for a week in June and I'm planning on taking the skiff to one of the ten thousand islands. Most likely White Horse Key or an adjacent island. I'll only be out there for a night just to check it off the bucket list. 

So to the subject of tents. After looking around, even buying a returning a few, I bought a cheap 2 man just to get me through. I'll likely not use it again. It has no-see-um mesh, and is a dome style. I got it because I wanted something I can use cord and sand screws to really secure it, and most of the 1-2 person tents I looked at were either light weights, or really expensive.

This is it. 








Amazon.com : Yodo Upgraded Lightweight 2 Person Camping Backpacking Tent with Carry Bag, Carry Bag, Blue : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Yodo Upgraded Lightweight 2 Person Camping Backpacking Tent with Carry Bag, Carry Bag, Blue : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





I'll coat it with sealer and bug juice before the trip and have a battery fan for the evening. We will see how it goes.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

These are hard to find these days but well worth the effort. Black diamond mega mid with mega bug inner. No see um mesh and if you have overhead support like on chickees you don’t need a pole. I don’t have outside on in this picture.


----------

